# DIUI at Ninewells



## Bellaxoxo (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello,

I am about to have my second DIUI at Ninewells and feeling a bit down about my chances of success on a natural cycle. Would really welcome any success stories. Close friends and family have been great but I don't feel anyone really understands.

Thanks.


----------



## Dreaming2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Didn't want to read and run!

I'm doing IVF at ninewells at the minute, I obviously don't have any success stories to share but wanted to stop by with   you will find loads of support and understanding on here xx


----------

